# at command giving me garbled time



## lancebermudez (Dec 22, 2009)

im using 
DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.10
DISTRIB_CODENAME=karmic
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.10"

ubuntu$ at
Garbled time
ubuntu$

how do i reset the at command so i can use it again it is stuck at garbled time.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

weird 

same thing happening here

How is this giving you a problem?


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

This just means that at is not set or doing anything right now. Give it a time/chore and you won't see the Garbled time output; you'll instead see the programmed at time/chore you just set.

Luck!


----------



## lancebermudez (Dec 22, 2009)

is their a way to use 
zenity --info --text="test" instead of notify-send 'yay' 

in the command

at 18:17
warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
at> notify-send 'yay'


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't know for sure, Lance. Have a looksee here while you wait for someone else here to jump in and answer your specific question:

http://www.brunolinux.com/02-The_Terminal/The_at_Command.html

http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_at.htm

Good info about the AT command at both those sites.


----------



## lancebermudez (Dec 22, 2009)

i was told that to get zenity to work i had to Throw it into a script file and run it as:
at -f /path/to/script.sh 18:17

what would the script look like? the best i can do is

#!/usr/bin/bash
echo 'notify-send'
date
read date
at $date

their has to be an easyer way to write the script


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry, Lance... scripting is not my forté. Others here may have some knowledge that could be useful to you. Stand by...


----------

